# New Member & A Question



## jimsouth (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello to all, Jim here. I'm a new member, and I have a question. Some years back, while out hunting pheasant, I pulled a bottle out of the ground on the edge of a field. I hope it's not a collectors piece, since I cannot find it. It just got lost in the shuffle. This is it: Sort of an aqua, maybe 6 or 7 ounce capacity, many bubbles in the glass, and mold blemishes. But not a speck of damage; not a single chip, not even a flea bite. From the MICKEY FLIP BOTTLING WORKS ( raised - embossed letters ).  Anyone have any input? I believe I did post somethng about it on line a few years ago, and possibly a photo; so I may ( or you may ) be able to find my old post. If I remember correctly, it had a crown cap. Thanks for taking the time to read this.  Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 2, 2018)

That's a cool bottle.  Your original post in 2002 is pretty easy to find in Google.  What part of the country did you find it in?


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 2, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> That's a cool bottle.  Your original post in 2002 is pretty easy to find in Google.  What part of the country did you find it in?



Found it in Pa - Schuylkill County; but so far I cannot find my old post from 2002. I get a lot of Mickey Mouse crap, but no Mickey Flip. I must be missing something in my search.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 3, 2018)

Thursday, December 05, 2002 10:32 AM subject: MICKEY FLIP SODA bottle enclosed pictures of a bottle from the MICKEY FLIP BOTTLING WORKS I found it about 30+++ years ago. No one can identify it. When I showed it to a private collector, he made a staggering offer in less than a minute. Bells went off and I'm doing more research. It's a 61/2 ounce content, pale aqua or pale green aqua. Condition is superb; many bubbles in the glass, low quality mold ( bumps, etc. ); but condition is near perfect. Crown cap ( which to me does not say a rare bottle ). On the bottom are the letters LL. Any information appreciated. Also has the word REGISTERED on top below the neck. Thanks Jim


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 3, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> Thursday, December 05, 2002 10:32 AM subject: MICKEY FLIP SODA bottle enclosed pictures of a bottle from the MICKEY FLIP BOTTLING WORKS I found it about 30+++ years ago. No one can identify it. When I showed it to a private collector, he made a staggering offer in less than a minute. Bells went off and I'm doing more research. It's a 61/2 ounce content, pale aqua or pale green aqua. Condition is superb; many bubbles in the glass, low quality mold ( bumps, etc. ); but condition is near perfect. Crown cap ( which to me does not say a rare bottle ). On the bottom are the letters LL. Any information appreciated. Also has the word REGISTERED on top below the neck. Thanks Jim



That be it; but where it got to is a mystery. I also found interesting bottles when I was seriously into metal detecting. When I first bought my Whites Goldmaster metal detector, I was so amped up, I would crawl into the most ungodly places, and never considered what  could be waiting for me ( rattlers, yellow jackets, wasps, copperheads ). I guess there is a divine providence that watches over drunks, kids, and idiots. The old Whites is now 40 years old, and it still knocks em out of the park. It beeps, you got a find. Concerning the Mickey Flip; I probably should have sold it to that collector when the money was on the table. If I remember, he offered a nice chunk of money. At least I would know it's safe in a collection, and not in the wind.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 3, 2018)

I contacted the US Patent Office. Since the bottle is registerd, the possibiity exists it has a legal background, and there may be information on the company. Anyway, worth a shot. Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 3, 2018)

I am pretty certain your bottle is from Scranton, Pennsylvania.  There was a bottling company starting in 1920 or so that was called the Flip Manufacturing Company and was owned by a fellow named Miksa Swartz (I bet that is where the Mickey came from).  He previously owned a company named "Swartz & Co." that was also a bottler in the 1910's.  He even had a design patent on a bottle.  

https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/0b/65/9a/0f6d99b791e9af/USD69920.pdf


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 3, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> I am pretty certain your bottle is from Scranton, Pennsylvania.  There was a bottling company starting in 1920 or so that was called the Flip Manufacturing Company and was owned by a fellow named Miksa Swartz (I bet that is where the Mickey came from).  He previously owned a company named "Swartz & Co." that was also a bottler in the 1910's.  He even had a design patent on a bottle.
> 
> https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/0b/65/9a/0f6d99b791e9af/USD69920.pdf



You're probably correct. I wish it hadn't disappeared.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 3, 2018)

Over the years, if it was old, as far as I was concerned, it was worth saving. I also collected documents ( original documents ) from PA's Coal Region. Mostly reports on deaths & injuries at collieries. Sold, & am still selling them off to serious collectors. There are certain artifacts, that once gone, they are gone forever. I found an old Heroin bottle from way back ( cork stopper ); paper lable still intact. That sold quickly. The nice thing about glass is, if not physically damaged, it will last almost forever. The reason paper - documents, stamps, etc. command serious prices. Paper is fragile & will deteriorate quickly if not attended properly. I was amazed the lable survived on the old Heroin bottle I found. I know poison bottles are hot collectibles.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

What do you consider a Staggering offer? Curious? LEON.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 4, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> What do you consider a Staggering offer? Curious? LEON.


It was about $200. for a bottle that I pulled out of the dirt at the edge of a field. To me, then, it was a nice amount of money for a soda bottle; considering I saw soda bottles go for $5. & $10. at Renningers Antique Market.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 4, 2018)

For an Eastern crown top, that is pretty staggering money, even for a rare bottle.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 4, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> For an Eastern crown top, that is pretty staggering money, even for a rare bottle.



[h=3]Antique Extravanganza - Antiques Capital - Adamstown PA[/h]http://www.antiquescapital.com/extrav.htm






_Antique_ Extravaganza is a special event held t
​


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 4, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> For an Eastern crown top, that is pretty staggering money, even for a rare bottle.


I'm sure the condition played a role. It was in superb condition. The mold blemishes & all the bubbles in the glass set it off. Like I said, not even a flea bite on the glass. God only knows how long it sat buried on the edge of that field. Just the neck was protruding from the dirt.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2018)

Amazing that it escaped the plow.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 4, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Amazing that it escaped the plow.



There have been hoards of gold found in England that date back 100s & 100s of years. Found in fields that have been under cultivation for 100s of years. Gold is where you find it. [h=3]Treasure hunters find Iron Age gold in farmer's field - the earliest ever ...[/h]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/.../iron-age-gold-found-farmers-field-earliest-ever-discov...





Feb 28, 2017 - Intricate jewellery _found_ buried in a Staffordshire _field_ is the earliest example of Iron Age _gold_ ever _found_ in Britain. ... The latest discovery which was _found_ about 45 miles north of Hammerwich, near Lichfield - the site the 2009 Anglo-Saxon Staffordshire _Hoard_ find, which was officially valued at £3.2 million.






[h=3]Britain's fields of gold: The top 10 treasure finds by amateurs in the UK ...[/h]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/.../britains-fields-gold-top-10-treasure-finds-amateurs-uk/





Feb 28, 2017 - The latest valuable collection of buried treasure was _discovered_ by lifelong friends Mark Hambleton and Joe Kania near Lichfield, the site of the 2009 discovery of the Staffordshire _Hoard_. It is a collection of jewellery which could be the oldest Iron Age _gold_ ever _discovered_ in Britain. The collection, which ...



​


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 4, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> For an Eastern crown top, that is pretty staggering money, even for a rare bottle.




Yeah, That's what I was thinking. LEON.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 6, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, That's what I was thinking. LEON.


I never thought for a moment, it was worth the offer. I should have sold it. Now it's long gone, and no money. A lesson thoroughy learned. Too often people find a collectible, and they believe they hit the lottery. Now a very nice old bottle is in the wind, and not in a collection; and no money in my pocket.


----------



## jimsouth (Apr 6, 2018)

You never know what may turn up.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 16, 2018)

jimsouth said:


> You never know what may turn up.


Wow I got a diffie dang his partner lamb I thought I had them all yours is a freak or what ???


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 16, 2018)

Ken_Riser said:


> Wow I got a diffie dang his partner lamb I thought I had them all yours is a freak or what ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Dang lamb and ball made to many different kinds I found the lamb Mason where there's lots of bottles no corkies I dig corkies or move on but never a lamb Mason or one like Yu have Yu clean that in a sparkling bath oh shoot my friends got a gem cleaner but it is a bath in a chemical to watch it Yu would think it's in molten lava lol but Yu can put your hand right in it it uses dang forgot word magnetism no sparkles like it's on fire with electricity dam electrostagnant shocks no I forgot but bottles look like sparkling diamonds when used to cool 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice Ball mason, these were originally sold with chicken water dispenser and when filled with water and placed on the stand would have the logo right side up. Its # 235 in the Red Book


----------

